# Mutli-room viewing problem



## TechniKal (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi,

I have a DirecTivo that I added a larger drive to and applied the zipper script. Everything works fine except for one issue with MRV.

I can pull programs over from my other DirectTivo and watch them on the second unit just fine. However, after a period of time (couple of days it seems), I can no longer watch the transfered program. It stills shows in the 'Now Playing' list, however, clicking on it to play results in the message:

_The recorder was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel you may have been trying ot record on a channel that you don't receive._

This occurs regardless of what I have the 'keep until' option set to.

Any ideas on what could be going on?

Thanks,

KP


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

TechniKal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a DirecTivo that I added a larger drive to and applied the zipper script. Everything works fine except for one issue with MRV.
> 
> ...


Are you sure they are transfering over? Are you using the standard MRV to get the program or are you something like MFS_ftp? I have had similar error messages using mfs if the program didn't transfer.


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

I have had that problem also from time to time. It seems to happen more often when using tivo server though. I watched the program when it first transfered but when I try to go back to it days later I get that error message also.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## TechniKal (Jan 21, 2006)

Yep - they are transfering over. I'm able to watch them for a period of time. It's just that after a couple of days or so, they no longer work.

I am using the normal MRV function to move them - not going to tivoserver.

One thing - these are 'second generation' copies. The 'source' Dtivo I'm copying from has an upgraded hard drive, and I loaded all the programs back onto it using MVR. Is there some kind of copy protection on MVR to prevent a show from persisting if it's copied from a copy?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

TechniKal said:


> Yep - they are transfering over. I'm able to watch them for a period of time. It's just that after a couple of days or so, they no longer work.
> 
> I am using the normal MRV function to move them - not going to tivoserver.
> 
> One thing - these are 'second generation' copies. The 'source' Dtivo I'm copying from has an upgraded hard drive, and I loaded all the programs back onto it using MVR. Is there some kind of copy protection on MVR to prevent a show from persisting if it's copied from a copy?


Superpatch fixes the encryption issues so s long as the programs were recorded on a tivo that already has been patched That should not be an issue. Are they still on the Source and are they COMPLETELY on the source?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Not sure if this is what you're experiencing, but if a show is encrypted on the source tivo, when it's xferred via MRV it'll be re-encrypted on the destination EVEN IF SUPERPATCHED.

You can use ciphercheck to see if this is the case


----------



## TechniKal (Jan 21, 2006)

The shows I'm moving over were recorded prior to applying any patches to the source DTivo, so they are still encrypted. They are complete on the source DTivo and I can watch them just fine on that unit. And they'll work fine on the DTivo I copy them to for a couple of days - but then they error out.

Strange stuff. I do think it's related to encryption/copy protection. Seems it doesn't like a copy of a copy. I do have some of the shows on an original hard drive around here somewhere. I"ll try setting that drive up in the source Dtivo and copying that and see if that 'sticks'.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

TechniKal said:


> The shows I'm moving over were recorded prior to applying any patches to the source DTivo, so they are still encrypted. They are complete on the source DTivo and I can watch them just fine on that unit. And they'll work fine on the DTivo I copy them to for a couple of days - but then they error out.
> 
> Strange stuff. I do think it's related to encryption/copy protection. Seems it doesn't like a copy of a copy. I do have some of the shows on an original hard drive around here somewhere. I"ll try setting that drive up in the source Dtivo and copying that and see if that 'sticks'.


Thats it the shows that were recorded on an unpatched machine are still encrpted. You can view them only on that machine. Any program that was recorded after the patch are unencrypted and you won't have a problem.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> Thats it the shows that were recorded on an unpatched machine are still encrpted. You can view them only on that machine. Any program that was recorded after the patch are unencrypted and you won't have a problem.


Not true.

MRV is smart enough to handle the encryption stuff. I've taken an SD-DVR40 encrypted shows (but superpatched -- the superpatch took place after these shows were recorded) and successfully MRV'd them to another Tivo. Never had them "time out" after a couple of days, either.

So I'm not sure what the OP's issue is.

--chris


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Agreed - not true. I have mrv'd "pre-patched shows" to other DTivos and they played fine.


----------

